# القصة الكاملة لاسلام ماريان وكرستين........ردا على ماقيل في على قناة دريم



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2006)

_الفتاتان: أسلمنا وتزوجنا بعقد شرعي وأنجبنا دون إكراهماريان تطلب مناظرة علي شاشة التليفزيون لمواجهة المتشككين </CENTER>ياسر نصر
'أبي الحبيب حسني مبارك رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية الذي أشعر انه أبي كما هو بالنسبة لجميع المصريين، ردا علي مناشدتك لنا أنا 'ماريان نادر كمال وأختي كريستين نادر' بالعودة إلي أهلينا أعلم يا أبي الحبيب انك الوحيد الذي يستطيع أن يصل إلينا، ونحن لا نكره ذلك، ولكننا نناشدك بالله أنا وأختي أن تحفظ علينا ديننا الاسلام الذي اخترناه بارادتنا الحرة ونحبه كما نحب الحياة، وأن تحفظ علينا زوجينا وأبناءنا الذين أنجبناهم في الاسلام، بعقد زواج شرعي لا من زنا ولا سفاح، ونحن لسنا مخطوفتين ولا يعقل هذا ابدا، ولك يا أبي أن تأمر بمراجعة أقوالنا في محاضر شرطة مركز بلقاس، فهذه ليست المرة الأولي التي نغادر فيها بيتنا إلي الاسلام.
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=top border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>كريستين وماريان</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>'أبي الحبيب حسني مبارك رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية الذي أشعر انه أبي كما هو بالنسبة لجميع المصريين، ردا علي مناشدتك لنا أنا 'ماريان نادر كمال وأختي كريستين نادر' بالعودة إلي أهلينا أعلم يا أبي الحبيب انك الوحيد الذي يستطيع أن يصل إلينا، ونحن لا نكره ذلك، ولكننا نناشدك بالله أنا وأختي أن تحفظ علينا ديننا الاسلام الذي اخترناه بارادتنا الحرة ونحبه كما نحب الحياة، وأن تحفظ علينا زوجينا وأبناءنا الذين أنجبناهم في الاسلام، بعقد زواج شرعي لا من زنا ولا سفاح، ونحن لسنا مخطوفتين ولا يعقل هذا ابدا، ولك يا أبي أن تأمر بمراجعة أقوالنا في محاضر شرطة مركز بلقاس، فهذه ليست المرة الأولي التي نغادر فيها بيتنا إلي الاسلام.
أنا أحب أمي وأحب أبي وأحب جميع الناس مسلمين ومسيحيين، وأحب الاسلام أكثر من ذلك، انني خائفة جدا وأنا أري دولة تتحرك بكاملها من خلفي تطاردني.
أبي رئيس الجمهورية انني خائفة جدا وأحيا أنا وأختي في فزع لا يعلمه إلا الله، نناشدك بالله الذي تؤمن به أن تبسط حمايتك علينا وألا ترجعنا إلي ما نكره ونحن علي استعداد عند ذلك لمواجهة اعلام العالم لبيان الحقائق، اننا أحرار ولكننا خائفون جدا من المصير الذي لقيته كل فتاة أسلمت قبلنا، بابا حسني لا تتركنا في هذا الخوف إننا نحبك' ماريان وكريستين نادر كمال..
كانت هذه رسالة بريدية تلقتها الجريدة صباح الأحد الماضي عقب اذاعة برنامج الحقيقة للزميل وائل الابراشي علي قناة دريم مساء السبت قبل الماضي والذي تناول فيه 'أسلمة المسيحيات.. اختفاء أم اختطاف؟' واستضاف فيه المفكر القبطي جمال أسعد والمستشار نجيب جبرائيل وتليفونيا موريس صادق من أقباط المهجر، ووالدة الفتاتين، وقد أثارت الحلقة ردود فعل واسعة فما كان منا بعد وصول هذه الرسالة إلا أن بحثنا في الأمر خاصة بعد اهتمام الرئيس مبارك بنفسه بهذا الموضوع وتكليفه لوزير الداخلية بسرعة جمع المعلومات حول البنتين المختفتين وإعادتهما إلي أسرتهما، خاصة أن الوالدة اتهمت فيها شابين مسلمين باختطافهما بهدف اجبارهما علي اعتناق الاسلام، وأن هناك تخطيطا منظما في بلقاس لاسلمة الفتيات وأن ابنتيهما ليستا الوحيدتين، وأن هذين الشابين ليسافوق مستوي الشبهات وأن هناك أفرادا عرضوا عليهما مبالغ مالية مقابل خطف البنتين. لكن بيان وزارة الداخلية ذكر فيه ما يلي: ماريان نادر كمال سعد طالبة في الثانوي الفني ببلقاس ومقيمة في عزبة وابور النور في بندر بلقاس واختها كريستين طالبة في الثانوي ومقيمة في نفس العنوان.. قدم أهلهما في 27 سبتمبر 2002 بلاغا اتهموا فيه كلا من توفيق محمد توفيق 27 سنة سائق ومقيم في عزبة أبوعطية.. والسيد محمد أحمد ابرهيم سائق عمره 25 سنة ومقيم في نفس العنوان.
وقالت الأسرة في البلاغ إن السائقين اختطفا الفتاتين ولكن كريستين الصغري عادت وقالت انها غادرت البيت بسبب خلاف مع الأهل، ونفت واقعة الاختطاف، وتم تحرير محضر بذلك تحت رقم 13005 اداري بلقاس لسنة 2002، وتنازل الوالد عن البلاغ، وعادت شقيقتها بعد ما يزيد علي عام، وفي 2/12/2003 أبلغت الأسرة مركز بلقاس باختطاف البنتين، وتم تحرير محضر رقم 44 أحوال لسنة .2003
وقال البيان إن ماريان وكريستين سبق لهما الغياب عن البيت اكثر من مرة وأنهما علي خلاف دائم مع الأسرة، وأن الشابتين علي علاقة مع الشابين، وانهما ارتبطا بالزواج منهما، وأنهم دائمو التنقل بين المحافظات تحسبا لتعرض أهل الفتاتين لهم.
وعلي الرغم من تصريحات السيدة ماري بولاق والدة الشابتين وهي موظفة في المجلس المحلي لمدينة بلقاس حيث شرحت الملابسات قائلة: في البداية اختفت ماريان بصبحة سائق اسمه توفيق محمد السكران، وعادت بعد أن ابلغت عن اختفائها ب 27 يوما.. ثم عادت بعد سنة واختفت مرة أخري هي وأختها ولا أعرف أين هما منذ ذلك الوقت.
ولم تنس ماري أن تشير إلي الاختلاف الاجتماعي بين ابنتها الكبري والسائق الذي تعرف عليها.
الحقيقة
وفي خضم هذه الفوضي، جاء الدور علي بطلتي القصة لتقولا الحقيقة كاملة عبر جريدة 'الأسبوع'، فأرسلتا إلينا 'سي دي' تضمن كل التفاصيل بداية بمجموعة صور حديثة لبطلتي الواقعة بعد اسلامهما واقرارات كتابية تنفيان فيها ما تردد عن الاختطاف وتؤكدان: ذهبنا مع زوجينا بمحض ارادتنا، وأن أحدا لم يكرهنا علي شيء، واحتوي ال 'سي. دي' أيضا علي تسجيل فيديو للفتاتين.
وبدأت ماريان الحديث قائلة 'انا ماريان نادر كمال بنت السيدة التي ظهرت في برنامج الحقيقة وادعت اننا اختطفنا، وهذا الكلام غير صحيح، لاننا ذهبنا بمحض ارادتنا، وكنت مرتبطة بزوجي الذي تزوجت به الآن عاطفيا، وعشنا في بيت اسلامي في صعيد مصر، ووجدت ان الاسلام هو دين الحق، ولن أعود إلي المسيحية مرة أخري، أقول هذا الكلام بعيدا عن أي تأثير أو تهديد، وأنا لست مربوطة أو مخطوفة.
وأضافت ماريان انه ليس من المعقول أن تكون هناك واحدة لها سنتان أو أكثر مخطوفة وعايشة بشكل طبيعي، كما انني معي طفل وأحب زوجي.
وقالت انها لا تريد أن ترجع مرة أخري لانها وشقيقتها اسلمتا واشهرتا اسلامهما ونطقتا بالشهادتين.
وردت علي كلام والدتها بقولها: 'نعيش حياة طبيعية جدا، وياريت يسيبونا في حالنا، احنا مش راجعين تاني خالص'.
وقالت انها واختها لا تريدان مصير وفاء قسطنطين أو غيرها من الموجودات في الاديرة ولا أحد يعرف ما هو مصيرهن!
وأضافت أنا أسلمت ونطقت بالشهادتين، ولا أريد أن أحيا مطاردة أنا وزوجي وطفلي، كل يوم في مكان وبلد.. لماذا؟!
وقالت ماريان انها مستعدة لأي مناظرة مع أي أحد، أو أي رجل دين مسيحي علي أن تذاع علي أي قناة تليفزيونية ليسمعنا العالم كله.
وأنا لن ارتد، ولو اكرهوني علي ذلك مثل الكثيرات سأحتكم إلي كل من علم بقصتي أنا وأختي أمام الله يوم القيامة.
واختتمت بقولها: استحلفكم بالله، أنا وطفلي وزوجي نعيش مطاردين في بلدنا، لم نسرق أو نقتل، أنا اسلمت فقط، ونحن نعيش في دولة اسلامية، أين الشرع والقانون وحقوق الانسان؟ حرام عليكم.. اتقوا الله فينا.. نفس الكلام تقريبا جاء علي لسان كريستين الأخت الصغري التي اختتمت كلامها بثقة قائلة: 'اسلمنا والحمد لله، ولن نترك أولادنا ولا أزواجنا، ولن نترك ديننا' ثم نطقت مثل شقيقتها بالشهادتين.
اعتراف متأخر
المفكر القبطي جمال أسعد يلفت انتباهنا إلي اعتراف الأم بهروب ابنتيها مع الشابين علي خلفية علاقة عاطفية مع السائقين، وتحديدا من خلال التوك توك الذي كانتا تستخدمانه لتوصيلهما للمدرسة، ذلك الاعتراف لم تنطق به السيدة في البرنامج، ولكن اضطرت لذلك بعد بيان وزارة الداخلية الذي أوضح ان اختفاء الفتاتين نتيجة علاقة عاطفية. وبهذا تصبح القضية واضحة حيث إن الاختفاء ناتج عن طريق علاقة عاطفية بين الفتاتين والشابين وهروبهما للزواج بالشابين بارادتهما، لكن لو كان هناك اكراه لما عادتا مرة أخري وهربتا معهما.
وأضاف أسعد لا توجد أدني شبهة اختطاف قسري أو استعمال ما يسمي بالاكراه للاسلام، لكن مثل هذه القصص يستغلها اقباط المهجر بالدعاوي الكاذبة، وأنه عند توضيح الحقائق فانهم يشنون حربا يستخدمون فيها اقذر اسلحتهم وألفاظهم علي النت، بدا هذا بوضوح فيما نشره منتدي قراء موقع 'الاقباط المتحدون' علي شبكة الانترنت بعد عرض البرنامج والذي حاولت فيه توضيح الصورة للرأي العام، والرد علي شبهات اقباط المهجر وموريس صادق، ولرفضه الرضوخ لأكاذيب أقباط المهجر وغيرهم ممن لهم مصالح في الضغط علي النظام في مصر.
وأضاف أسعد: ماريان وكريستين اختارتا الاسلام ولا أحد يستطيع أن يردهما عن ذلك فهو حقهما وحرية العقيدة منصوص عليها في الدستور.
مسئولية الدولة
ويؤكد الدكتور أحمد بلال مهران استاذ الشريعة بحقوق القاهرة ان حماية الفتاتين وغيرهما ممن يدخلن إلي الاسلام بمحض ارادتهن هي مسئولية الدولة بالدرجة الأولي وأجهزتها التنفيذية، ولابد ان تتبني موقف الحماية لهن، لاننا في دولة اسلامية يحكمها قانون ودستور ولابد من تطبيقه لكفالة حرية العقيدة وحتي لا يكره أحد علي اعتناق دين أو الارتداد عنه.
وأضاف انه مهما كان هناك تضامن من الأفراد والمجتمع ما لم تتضامن الأجهزة التنفيذية معهما فإن ذلك لن ينتهي إلي نتائج، فعلي الحكومة حماية هذه الأسرة، خاصة أن هناك الكثير من المغرضين الذين يصورون للعالم الخارجي أن الحكومة هي التي تجبر الفتيات علي دخول الاسلام وذلك من قبل اقباط المهجر، فما يكون من الحكومة إلا أنها تعيد الفتيات اللاتي اسلمن للرد علي ذلك، هذا ما حدث مع وفاء قسطنطين وفتاتي الفيوم وغيرهن.
وأوضح مهران أنه من الواجب علي شيخ الأزهر التدخل وكذلك مجمع البحوث الاسلامية ووزارة الأوقاف، وأن لا يكونوا سلبيين ويقفوا موقف المتفرج، ولا يقدموا شيئا في مثل هذه المواقف.
كما أكد الدكتور نصر فريد واصل مفتي الجمهورية الأسبق انهما أعلنتا اسلامهما ووجب علي الشرطة حمايتهما، وأن عليهما أن تقوما بتسجيل اسلامهما إذا لم تكونا قد فعلتا ذلك.
وقال واصل إن لكل حالة ظروفها الخاصة، وأن ردة الفتيات اللاتي عدن إلي الكنيسة مرة أخري كان لادعائهن أنهن أكرهن وهكذا الظاهر وفيما يخص هاتين الحالتين فإن الأمر يختلف خاصة انهما اسلمتا وانجبتا وهما في الاسلام.
وأضاف أن الأمر ليس به مشاكل، لانهما ليستا أول من دخلن الاسلام، فهناك الكثيرات ومعهن وثائق وحياتهن آمنة، فمجرد اعلانهما في وسائل الاعلام، أصبح من الواجب تأمينهما بكل الوسائل، فالدولة تحمي العقائد والمسألة هنا مكفولة، خاصة أنهما أنجبتا ومادام هناك زواج شرعي بعقد شرعي فان الأمر يسير، لأنه أصبح هناك أسرة رسمية ويجب الدفاع عنهما وأن تؤمن لهما حياتهما، وإذا لم تسجلا رسميا فعليهما أن تقوما بذلك.
أهالي بلقاس:


ارفعوا أيديكم عن وفاء وماريان وكريستين


خيري عنتر:
دخلت بلقاس دائرة الضوء، وصارت لدي أهلها حكاية مثيرة عن ثلاث فتيات مسيحيات دخلن الإسلام، وثلاث أسر مسيحية صارت هدفا للمنظمات الدولية المشبوهة ولجماعات أقباط المهجر، لاستكمال حكايات الكذب والتلفيق عن الأقباط المضطهدين في بلادهم.
الأولي والثانية هما ماريان وكريستين، والثالثة هي وفاء مدين عبد المسيح، المتزوجة من يوسف عبد الرازق الطحان أم عمر الذي ولد قبل أن يلقي القبض علي أمه بأيام.
يتداول الناس في بلقاس تفاصيل العلاقة العاطفية التي جمعت الشقيقتين بسائقي التوك توك: توفيق وعمار.. وانتهت بدخولهما الإسلام ثم الزواج.
ويتداول الناس أيضا أوراقا وسي دي عليه كل التفاصيل، مما منح الحكاية بعدا تكنولوجيا جديدا، فما أسهل نشر الحقيقة الآن، ومواجهة طوفان الكذب والزور صارت ممكنة.
'الأسبوع' كانت هناك.. في بيوت بلقاس، ترصد وقائع ما يجري وتتابع ردود فعل الأهالي، بدءا من حلقة برنامج 'الحقيقة' ومكالمة الرئيس وحتي تحرك الشرطة لإلقاء القبض علي والدي الشابين توفيق وعمار في اليوم التالي لإذاعة البرنامج.
التقت 'الأسبوع' بهما فور الإفراج عنهما يوم الأربعاء الماضي وتبين من مناقشة محمد أحمد إبراهيم والد عمار أنه وراء الكشف عن مكان اختفاء ابنه وصديقه توفيق. أما محمد توفيق سعد السكران والد توفيق المقبوض عليه الآخر وبعد الإفراج عنه يوم الأربعاء الماضي أيضا فأكد لنا عدم علمه بتفاصيل الموضوع لأنه مقيم بلبنان منذ ثلاثين عاما ومتزوج من سيدة مسيحية هناك أنجب منها بنتا مسلمة اسمها حبيبة اصطحبها لزيارة أسرته وزوجته الأولي أم توفيق في بلقاس ففوجئ بالقبض عليه.
واللافت للنظر أيضا أن والد عمار متعهد حفلات ويعمل في مجال الموسيقي والأفراح.
هذا يقودنا إلي أن كلا من توفيق وعمار ليس لهما أي نشاط ديني والعلاقة التي ربطتهما بالشقيقتين المسيحيتين كانت علاقة عاطفية.
الصورة العامة في مدينة بلقاس لا تخرج عن الاهتمام بهذه المشكلة، خاصة بعدما ألقي الأمن القبض علي عدد من المواطنين أبرزهم الشيخ علي إبراهيم علي مدير الجمعية الأهلية لمسجد الإدارة الزراعية منذ الاثنين الماضي ومع انتشار رجال الأمن في الشوارع أصبح معظم الأهالي لا يتحدثون في هذا الموضوع إلا في الحجرات المغلقة خشية إلقاء القبض عليهم إلا أن بعض الأهالي أخرجوا أنفسهم من هذا الحصار وقرروا الجلوس أمام شاشات الكمبيوتر لمتابعة اعترافات الفتيات الثلاثة التي تأثر بها الجميع.
تجولت 'الأسبوع' في شوارع بلقاس والتقت أسر الشباب الثلاث حيث يسكن كل من الصديقين توفيق وعمار بمنزلين متجاورين بمنطقة شعبية في مدخل مدينة بلقاس اسمها عزبة أبو عطية. أما الشاب الثالث يوسف فيسكن في حارة هاجر بجواز مزلقان السكة الحديد في مدينة بلقاس.
وفي منزل توفيق محمد توفيق سعد السكران أحد المختفين والذي يصل عمره إلي 27 عاما تحدث شقيقه علاء وقال: إن توفيق كان يعمل في ورشة لتصنيع أبواب الصاج وهي مهنته منذ أن كان عمره 11 عاما واستمر بها حتي التحق بالخدمة العسكرية.
وأضاف أن شقيقه من خلال بعض مساعدات الأهالي استطاع شراء توك توك ومن خلاله تعرف علي ماريان وكريستين منذ أن كانتا بالمدرسة الإعدادية وكان يقوم بتوصيلهما إليها وإلي الدروس الخصوصية بشكل يومي وفي حالة تأخره كانت والدتهما تطلب توفيق علي تليفونه المحمول لتوصيلهما.. وفي بعض الفترات كان يعطي التوك توك لصديقه السيد الذي كان يلازمه أحيانا.. ومن هنا نشأت علاقة عاطفية بين شقيقي توفيق وماريان وأيضا صديقه السيد وشهرته عمار مع كريستين.
يشير علاء إلي أن العلاقة تطورت وكبرت بين الأربعة ومعها أبدت كل من ماريان وكريستين رغبتهما في اعتناق الإسلام والزواج من توفيق والسيد ثم اختفوا جميعا لمدة ثلاثة شهور قامت خلالها كريستين وماريان بالاتصال تليفونيا بوالدتهما لتخبراها باعتناقهما الإسلام واعتزامهما الزواج من توفيق والسيد وطلبتا من والدتهما عدم المساس بهما أو تحريض الشرطة ضد توفيق والسيد في حالة عودتهما.
ويقول علاء: إن الوالدة بالفعل استجابت لطلب ابنتيها واتفقت مع الشرطة علي عدم التعرض لهما في حالة العودة.. وبالفعل حضرت كريستين وشقيقتها ماريان واعترفتا بمحضر الشرطة المقدم من والدتهما بعدم التعرض للخطف وأن اختفاءهما بمحض إرادتهما وعندها تم تسليمهما لأسرتهما كما تم تسليم توفيق والسيد لأسرتيهما أيضا.
وتكمل والدة توفيق قائلة: إن ماريان بعد عودتها وشقيقتها لأهلها كانت تتحدث مع توفيق تليفونيا لتؤكد له أنها تصوم وتصلي وتقرأ القرآن وكانت أمها تعاقبها بعدم الخروج.. وتضيف أنه بعد مرور عدة شهور اختفي الأربعة مرة أخري وعندها أبلغت أم ماريان وكريستين الشرطة التي ألقت القبض عليٌ أنا وأم علاء وشقيقته وزوج شقيقته.
تضيف والدة توفيق إنه اتصل بعد مرور عام من الاختفاء تليفونيا فلم أصدق في بداية الأمر لاعتقادي أنه توفي وقال لي: تزوجت ماريان وأنجبت منها علي، وعمار تزوج من كريستين وأنجب منها أميرة وطلبت منه رؤيته فوعدني وبالفعل ذهبت للمكان المختفي به وزرته للاطمئنان عليه هو وزجته وابنه أكثر من مرة ولكني صدمت بعد إلقاء القبض عليه ولذلك أطالب بالإفراج عن ابني وزوجته وطفلهما.. مؤكدة أنها لن تتنازل عن زوجة ابنها ومتمسكة بها هي وطفلها علي.
أما والد توفيق الذي ألقي القبض عليه فالتقيناه فور الإفراج عنه يوم الأربعاء الماضي فقال: أنا مقيم في لبنان منذ ثلاثين عاما ومتزوج من لبنانية مسيحية هناك بخلاف زوجتي الأولي أم توفيق أنجبت منها حبيبة 12 عاما اصطحبتها معي من لبنان للتعرف علي أهلنا في بلقاس وأثناء حضوري الشهر الماضي فوجئت باختفاء ابني توفيق وعلمت أنه أحب ماريان وتزوجها واختفيا خوفا علي حياة زوجته وقال إنه تم إلقاء القبض عليه يوم الأحد الماضي بعدما ظهر في قناة دريم بخصوص هذا الموضوع وأفرج عنه الأربعاء الماضي.. مؤكدا أن الأمن تعامل معه بشكل متحضر ولم يتعرض لأي إيذاء وتسا ءل: لماذا تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد حينما يتزوج مسلم من مسيحية في مصر بينما هو تزوج علي زوجته المسلمة في بلقاس من مسيحية في لبنان ولم يحدث أي شيء هناك إطلاقا؟ مؤكدا أنها مازالت علي ديانتها حسب رغبتها رغم أن ابنته حبيبة التي أنجبها منها مسلمة.
وهنا تدخلت الطفلة حبيبة اللبنانية الأصل وطالبت بالإفراج عن شقيقها توفيق وزوجته ماريان وابن شقيقها علي وأكدت أن أمها المسيحية اللبنانية تتضامن معها في مطالبة المسئولين بالإفراج عن شقيقها.
وأشارت حبيبة إلي أنها تنوي استكمال دراستها في الصف السادس هنا في بلقاس وتترك لبنان لتعيش بجوار شقيقيها توفيق وعلاء لأنها تعشق مصر وتعشق الإسلام وفخورة بزواج شقيقها من زوجة مسيحية اعتنقت الإسلام.
وتحدثت زوجة والد يوسف عبدالرازق الطحان قائلة: أنا تزوجت عبدالرازق بعد وفاة أم يوسف وكان عمره حوالي خمس سنوات وأنا اللي ربيته وكان بيصلي وعارف ربنا وكان مكافح ودخله كويس وفجأة اختفي منذ حوالي عام وسمعنا أنه تزوج.
أحد أصدقاء يوسف أكد لنا أن والد يوسف يعمل سائق توك توك وشقيقه الأكبر متزوج منذ ثلاثة شهور وله شقيقان أصغر منه وهو يعيش في منزل بحارة هاجر بجوار مزلقان السكة الحديد، وقصة زواجه من وفاء مدون عبد المسيح بدأت عندما نشأت بينه وبينها قصة حب من خلال التعرف عليها أثناء عملها بإحدي المكتبات وكانت تركب معه في التوك توك الذي يقوده وتعرف عليها واتفقا علي الزواج بعد أن أعلنت إسلامها وأنجب منها طفلا منذ أيام اسمه عمرو الذي ولدا تحديدا قبل إلقاء القبض عليها وزوجها بيوم واحد، مشيرا إلي أنه كان يعيش في كوم حمادة بشقة هناك وله ورشة لإصلاح التوك توك بعد أن اتصل به توفيق عمار اللذان استقرا هناك أيضا بزوجتيهما حتي تم إلقاء القبض عليهم جميعا يوم الأحد الماضي كان توفيق وعمار يعملان في إصلاح التوك توك في شارع السد بكوم حمادة بجوار مدرسة محمد عيسي موسي وكل من الثلاثة كافح من أجل تحسين الدخل والإنفاق علي الأسرة.
أما الحاج محمد محمد أحمد إبراهيم الذي يعمل متعهد حفلات فيقول: ابني السيد وشهرته عمار حاصل علي دبلوم تجارة وملوش مشاكل مع حد وأنا بصراحة خايف اتكلم لأني كنت محبوس منذ إذاعة برنامج دريم وعاملوني معاملة قاسية وأنا لسه مفرج عني دلوقتي حالا ونبهوا عليٌ بعدم الكلام وقالوا لي: خليك أخرس لا تتكلم مع أحد.
سألناه: كيف يعاملونك بقسوة بينما محمد توفيق سعد السكران والد توفيق الذي ألقي القبض عليه معك في نفس التوقيت وأفرج عنه معك في نفس يوم الأربعاء الذي خرجت فيه عومل بشكل جيد وشكرهم علي ذلك؟! فقال: إن والد توفيق كان في لبنان منذ عشرات السنين ولم يأت إلا منذ شهرين تقريبا ولا يعرف شيئا عن قصة اختفاء نجله والأمن يعلم ذلك ولهذا تعاملوا معهم بشكل أفضل من التعامل معي.
أما والدة السيد الشهير بعمار فأكدت لنا أنها كانت تزور ابنها في كوم حمادة في نفس توقيت إذاعة برنامج دريم وأضافت: ابني لم يختف وكل الناس بتزوره وعارفة مكانه وكانوا عايزين يعملوا البطاقة هو وتوفيق والسيد لزوجاتهم ويشهروا إسلامهم ولكن كانوا خائفين من الأمن وطالبت بالإفراج عن ابنها وزوجته وطفلته أميرة. كما طالبت بالإفراج عن زملائه وزوجاتهم وأطفالهم أيضا.
ثم تعود والدة توفيق للحديث مرة أخري لتقول: قبل اختفاء ابني كنت مريضة بالمستشفي وزارني وقال: ادعيلي أنا مسافر مصر وبعدها اختفي منذ عامين وحتي إلقاء القبض عليه واستاءت من والدة ماريان أثناء تقديمها صور بنتيها وهما طفلان في قناة دريم وتساءلت: كيف تكونان طفلتين في نفس الوقت خطبتهما وجهزتهما للزواج؟
_


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2006)

_ سلام الميح عليكم فين ردودكم يا شعب المسيح ايه ده ربنا بيقول غيرت بيتك اكلتني انا عايز اشوف الردود_


----------



## mina1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة

(رو 8:31) فماذا نقول لهذا.ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا.


----------



## faron525 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ارهاب اسلامي الفتاتاين قصر و تغيير دينهما وزواجهما باطل 
وربنا يرحمنا ويستر علي اولادنا و بناتنا


----------



## المعلم (3 نوفمبر 2006)

لوسمحت اخي العقرب ممكن اسال حضرتك ياعني اية سلام الميح وبجد دي لمجرد المعرفة وليس لاي غرض اخر ولاني اعرف انك ذو قلب كبير سوف تجيب علي وشكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اسف اخ المعلم 
 ده مجرد خطئ املائي انا اصدي سلام المسيح شكرا علي ردك الرقيق


----------



## fomal (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ان كان اللة معنا فمن علينا


----------



## emadmsoud (9 نوفمبر 2006)

تلك الاحداث لا نستطيع معرفت الحق فيها لانها معتمها وليس عندنا الثقه فيما يقال او يكتب
حتي لو سمعني بانفسنا ممكن ان يكون القائل مكره
نحن نتمسك بوعود الله وليس لنا رجاء غيره


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (9 نوفمبر 2006)

للاسف ان البنتين لا يعرفوا المسيحية وليس لهم اى تاثير ولكن المحزن هو الردود المتعصبة من الدكتور مهران وغيرة الذين يحقدون على المسيحية وهم يعرفون انة دين الحق


----------



## فتاة عربيه (16 نوفمبر 2006)

انتم تصدقون ان الفتاتين مجبرون على الاسلام؟؟ بأي عقول تفكرون
في هذا الوقت لااحد يجبر احد على شي لايصدقه


----------



## مسلم سُني (17 نوفمبر 2006)

RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> للاسف ان البنتين لا يعرفوا المسيحية وليس لهم اى تاثير ولكن المحزن هو الردود المتعصبة من الدكتور مهران وغيرة الذين يحقدون على المسيحية وهم يعرفون انة دين الحق



يمكن ان يكون معك حق بـ(للاسف ان البنتين لا يعرفوا المسيحية وليس لهم اى تاثير ) ولكن 
ما هو تفكيرك بـ ( لماذا وقع اختيارهما على الدين الاسلامي خاصتا )؟؟؟

هل هذا هو استنتاجك للمقال الطويل والكبير  !؟

(ولكن المحزن هو الردود المتعصبة من الدكتور مهران وغيرة الذين يحقدون على المسيحية وهم يعرفون انة دين الحق)

(( أود النقاش لا غير ))


----------



## رامى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا بيكى ايتها الفتاة العربية
من الممكن الاجبار انا لا اقول انهم بالفعل الاجبار بل ان الاجبار موجود وانتى تعلمين ذلك جيدا ممكن ان نقوم بالتعارف سويا انا الميل الخاص بى هو كالتالى ramy_elhot@yahoo.comاذا كنتى تريدين التعارف الان انا اون لا ين انا فى الانتظار اوك سلام


----------



## lord12 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ده الطبيعي ياجماعه لأي انسان بيفكر بعقه على طول هايختار دين الفطره السليمه الاسلام
وموضوع خطف البنات ماهو الا اكذوبه يتشدق بها اقباط المهجر لأوهام العالم ان في مصر اضطهاد وهكذا 
واشكر جمال اسعد هذا الرجل النصراني العادل


----------



## فتاة عربيه (22 نوفمبر 2006)

رامي احترم حالك وعن قلت الادب


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح معكم 
اختي الفاضله فتاة عربيه يبدو  انتي لاتعرفين شيئا عن الواقع اننا نعيش عصر اطهاض جديد من زمره من الاعراب الارهابين انا لا اقصد كل المسلمسن بل بعضهم الجميع يعرفون ان الاسلام لو ينتشر سوا بالسيف و الخطف  والقتل و الحرب ممكن اسئلك سؤال هو كان الاسلام ينتشر لولي ان محمد جمع جيش جرار تهتز الارض من تحته كما تقولون وغزا به العالم العربي حاليه صح او خطئ و الان التاريخ يعيد نفسه و تكررون الارهاب مجددا  هو لو الاسلام دين حقيقي هيحتاج لئرهابين و سيوف عشان يحموه احنا بيحمينا ربنا و انتم مين بيحميكم ****و كما قال محمد  الجنة تحت ظلال السيوف اي كلام هذا الجنه تحت ظلال السيوف سبحان الله فيكم يا شعب محمد من له اذان فاليسمع و من له عين فاليري +++


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*قال يسوع :

 الذى يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص . ( مت 10 : 22 ) .

و قال أيضآ :

 كل من يعترف بى أمام الناس اعترف بة انا ايضآ قدام ابى . 
و من ينكرنى قدام الناس أنكرة أنا أيضآ قدام أبى . ( مت 10 : 32 و 33 ) .

و أيضآ :

ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كلة و خسر نفسة . ( مت 16 : 26 )​*
*و أيات كتيرة ربنا يسوع المسيح قالها .. ردآ على مثل هذة القصص 

و اشكرك  الملك على الموضوع*


----------



## maher531 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يهدي الشعب المسيحي على تفكيرهم السازج 
كيف تصدقون هذه المفتريات
هذه القصة مثل الافلام الهندية


----------



## رامى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

هو انا شتمتك ولا عملتلك حاجةعشان تقولى كدة انتى يا بيت ولو اتكلمتى تانى انتى عارفة هعمل اية ماشى


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة التزموا بالحوار المتحضر احنا عايزين نوصل الي حل


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

دول بنات مش متربين اصلن


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 ديسمبر 2006)

خلينا احنا الحلوين


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

emadmsoud قال:


> تلك الاحداث لا نستطيع معرفت الحق فيها لانها معتمها وليس عندنا الثقه فيما يقال او يكتب
> حتي لو سمعني بانفسنا ممكن ان يكون القائل مكره
> نحن نتمسك بوعود الله وليس لنا رجاء غيره


 
مكره..ازاى..يعنى.حاطين..المسدس..فى..جنبه.وهو..بيتكلم..فى..التليفزيون


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> للاسف ان البنتين لا يعرفوا المسيحية وليس لهم اى تاثير ولكن المحزن هو الردود المتعصبة من الدكتور مهران وغيرة الذين يحقدون على المسيحية وهم يعرفون انة دين الحق


 
يحقد..على..المسيحيه..ليه.وازاى..يعرف..انه..دين..الحق..وهو..مسلم..مش..غريبه..دى.


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> اختي الفاضله فتاة عربيه يبدو  انتي لاتعرفين شيئا عن الواقع اننا نعيش عصر اطهاض جديد من زمره من الاعراب الارهابين انا لا اقصد كل المسلمسن بل بعضهم الجميع يعرفون ان الاسلام لو ينتشر سوا بالسيف و الخطف  والقتل و الحرب ممكن اسئلك سؤال هو كان الاسلام ينتشر لولي ان محمد جمع جيش جرار تهتز الارض من تحته كما تقولون وغزا به العالم العربي حاليه صح او خطئ و الان التاريخ يعيد نفسه و تكررون الارهاب مجددا  هو لو الاسلام دين حقيقي هيحتاج لئرهابين و سيوف عشان يحموه احنا بيحمينا ربنا و انتم مين بيحميكم ****و كما قال محمد  الجنة تحت ظلال السيوف اي كلام هذا الجنه تحت ظلال السيوف سبحان الله فيكم يا شعب محمد من له اذان فاليسمع و من له عين فاليري +++



.مين.اللى.قال..الجنة تحت ظلال السيوف اي كلام هذا الجنه تحت ظلال السيوف .ده..كلام.غريب..اول..مره.اسمعه..كمان.الاسلام.ليس.دين.ارهاب.فلا.اكراه.فى.الدين.واضطهاد..ايه.اللى.تقصده..ما.انتوا.بيننا.اهه..ماشيين..نقتل..فيكوا..احنا...نحن..اخوه..كلنا.عايشيين..فى.بلد..واحد..فالدين..لله..والوطن.للجميع.


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> خلينا احنا الحلوين



احنا.كمان.حلويين..اوووى:smil12:


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

لكل.الموجودين..والمسئوليين.عن.المنتدى.ليه.انا.مش.عارفه.اشارك.فى.باقى.الموضوعات.ليه.مانعيين.خاصيه.المشاركه.عنى.


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*مع السلامه*

البنتين فى حوار لجريده النبا قالوا ان امهم كانت تجعلهم يذهبون للكنيسه كل جمعه ولكنهم كانوا يذهبون لمقابله ازواج الهنا....ماشى 
وقالوا كمان انهم يجلسون دوما بجانب المسلمين وانهم كانوا بعيدين كل البعد عن الكنيسه.... وعايزينهم يروحو فين كوالالمبور يعنى !!!!!!!!!!
صدقونى هما الخسرانين وفى جهنم خالدين ...
وبعدين زى ماوسائل الاعلام المحترمه بتعرض الفتيات المسيحين اللى اسلموا ميعملوا برنامج كمان على اللى بيتنصروا كل يوم ولا اييييييييييييه هو حلال ليكم وحرام لينا .
                                    :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

كل ما ادخل صفحه تانيه يقولى ممنوع المشاركه او اضافه اى موضوع تانى.فين.الديمقراطيه.هنا.ولا.هنا.مبداء.نكتفى.بهذا.القدر..مجرد.سؤال.حد.يرد.عليا.لو.سمحتوا


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> البنتين فى حوار لجريده النبا قالوا ان امهم كانت تجعلهم يذهبون للكنيسه كل جمعه ولكنهم كانوا يذهبون لمقابله ازواج الهنا....ماشى
> وقالوا كمان انهم يجلسون دوما بجانب المسلمين وانهم كانوا بعيدين كل البعد عن الكنيسه.... وعايزينهم يروحو فين كوالالمبور يعنى !!!!!!!!!!
> صدقونى هما الخسرانين وفى جهنم خالدين ...
> وبعدين زى ماوسائل الاعلام المحترمه بتعرض الفتيات المسيحين اللى اسلموا ميعملوا برنامج كمان على اللى بيتنصروا كل يوم ولا اييييييييييييه هو حلال ليكم وحرام لينا .
> :a82: :a82: :a82:



..لا.مش.هما الخسرانين.كمان.انا.عمرى.ماسمعت.عن.واحد.او.واحده.مسلمه.بقوا..مسيحيين.ده.مستحيل.عشان.اللى.يكون.مسلم.يعرف.انه.دين.الحق.احنا.شفنا.كتييييييرررررر.اسلموا.وكمان.فى.بيسلموا.فى.السر.خوفا..............عمرك.انت.شفت.واحد.مسلم.بقى.مسيحى..


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزتى سنو وايت ارجو الا اكون سببت لكى ضيق من كلامى 
ولكن من اعتنق المسيحيه لن ولم يستطيع العيش فى اى دوله عربيه اسلاميه لانه ببساطه سيقيمون الحد الاسلامى عليه وبعدين بلاش تضحكى الناس عليكى ايه كلمهياسلموا فى السر كلمه تفتقر للعقل والمنطقيه 
وبعدين بيقولك كانوا بيهربوا من الكنيسه !!!! لا ولييييييه علشان يقبلوا عرسان الهنا 
ياسلام على المبدا يعنى همه حتى فى كلامهم بيقولوا اسلمنا علشان حبينا ....اسلام قايم على المشاعر والاحاسيس ...ياسلام على الاسلام اللى من القلب !!!
وبعدين لما تردى ردى على المشاركه كلها ((ماذا عن برامج المتنصرين ؟)).
وبالمناسبه فى قسم حلو خالص حاجه تشرح قلب المسلمين امثالك اسمه الشهادات ادخلى فيه وهيعجبك اوى .... 
                                                   شكرا ليكى على ردك ارجو اكمال مابداتيه


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> عزيزتى سنو وايت ارجو الا اكون سببت لكى ضيق من كلامى
> ولكن من اعتنق المسيحيه لن ولم يستطيع العيش فى اى دوله عربيه اسلاميه لانه ببساطه سيقيمون الحد الاسلامى عليه وبعدين بلاش تضحكى الناس عليكى ايه كلمهياسلموا فى السر كلمه تفتقر للعقل والمنطقيه
> وبعدين بيقولك كانوا بيهربوا من الكنيسه !!!! لا ولييييييه علشان يقبلوا عرسان الهنا
> ياسلام على المبدا يعنى همه حتى فى كلامهم بيقولوا اسلمنا علشان حبينا ....اسلام قايم على المشاعر والاحاسيس ...ياسلام على الاسلام اللى من القلب !!!
> ...



اولا.انت.لم.تسبب.لى.ضيق.ولا.حاجه.ثانيا.انا.فعلا.عمرى.ماسمعت.او.شفت.حد.من.المسلمين.
ارتد.عن.الاسلام.بس.احنا.كل.يوم.والتانى.بنسمع.عن.ناس.بتسلم.وكمان.اضحك.الناس,.عليا
ليه.كلنا.عارفين.القساوسه.والكنيسه.بيعملوا.ايه.فى.اللى.بيسلموا.وده.كمان.على.لسان
البنات.اللى.اسلموا.وكتير.غيرهم.ومستغرب.ليه.ان.فى.مسيحيين.منكم.اسلموا.فى.السر
عشان.خايفيين.من.بطش.اهاليهم.والكنيسه.....الخ..وحكايه.يهربوا.من.الكنيسه.دى.عشان
يقابلوا.عرسان.الهنا.مالها.ومال.ايمانهم.بالدين...وكمان.انت.بتزور.الحقائق.علنا.كده
امال.لوماكنش.فى.تسجيل.منهم.لقناه.العربيه.كنت.قلت.ايه....انت.ماشفتهوش.ولا.ايه
اهو.انت.كده.اللى.حتضحك.الناس.عليك....هما.بيقولوا.الاسلام.كان.فى.قلوبنا.من.الاعداديه
وكنا.على.طول.نتكلم.انا.واختى.فى.الاسلام.والكلام.على.لسان.اسماء.او..كريستين.سابقا
كمان..ماريان.او.حبيبه.حاليا.قالت.ان.زوجها..عمره.ما.قالها.اسلمى.ولا..لاء

اما.عن.برنامج.المتنصرين.ده.مش..هينفع..ليه..بقه..ببساطه.عشان.مش.هيلاقوا.حد
يعملوا..معاه.البرنامج:yahoo:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

مش عارف اضحك عليكى ولا اعمل ايييييييييه ؟ بلاش بلاش عيب .     
اسمعى ياشاطره اظاهر انك بتسمعى على مزاجك اللى بيعجبك اه كتر منه واللى مش بيعجبك ابعد عنه 
غلط كده بقوووووووووووول فى حوااااااار خااااااااااااااص لجريده النبا الاتنين دول قالوا بالى انشاء الله هيتقطع كده من الاول للاخر ((لسانهم يعنى)) انهم كانوا بيهربوا من الكنيسه عشان يقابلوا اجوازهم ..ماشى .
ازاى بعد كل ده ترجعوا تفتخروا بيهم ....ده مش كده وبس دول احترفوا الكذب لنصره الاسلام وبعدين بالنسبه للبرنامج مش عاوزك تقلقى خالص من الموضوع بتاع المتنصرين بس البرنامج يجهز بس وملكيش دعوه بالباقى .......
وبعدين مين اللى حط فى دماغك القاذورات دى ...القساوسه بتوعنا محترمين اكثر مما تتخيلى انتى وانا شفت التسجيل بنفسى .الكذب بيصرخ فى وشهم .
وامهم الغلبانه المسكينه قلبك متقطعش من منظرها والمذيع بيهاجمها بكل سخافه وهى بتبكى بحرقه 
ياناس حرام عليكم دى امهم ...
تخيلى كده انك ام مسلمه وبنتك حبت شاب مسيحى واتنصرت ممكن تقولى موقفك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومره كمان هقولك ادخلى قسم الشهادات ..
فى انتظار الرد الجميل ..................


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> مش عارف اضحك عليكى ولا اعمل ايييييييييه ؟ بلاش بلاش عيب .
> اسمعى ياشاطره اظاهر انك بتسمعى على مزاجك اللى بيعجبك اه كتر منه واللى مش بيعجبك ابعد عنه
> غلط كده بقوووووووووووول فى حوااااااار خااااااااااااااص لجريده النبا الاتنين دول قالوا بالى انشاء الله هيتقطع كده من الاول للاخر ((لسانهم يعنى)) انهم كانوا بيهربوا من الكنيسه عشان يقابلوا اجوازهم ..ماشى .
> ازاى بعد كل ده ترجعوا تفتخروا بيهم ....ده مش كده وبس دول احترفوا الكذب لنصره الاسلام وبعدين بالنسبه للبرنامج مش عاوزك تقلقى خالص من الموضوع بتاع المتنصرين بس البرنامج يجهز بس وملكيش دعوه بالباقى .......
> ...



تضحك عليا..ليه.هو.انا.عامله.اراجوز.هنا.اضحك.زى.ماانت.عايز.بس.مش.عليا.على.اللى
بيفبركوا.القصص.والافلام.دى.اللى.فى.قسم.الشهادات.ده.كمان.انت.سمعت.الفيلم.اللى
متفبرك.عن.واحده.ال.ايه.اتنصرت.فى.المغرب..سمعته.
دا..انا.ضحكت..اووووى..لماسمعته...واسمع.انت.يا.شاطر.انا.بتكلم.عن.اللى.شفته.بعينى.
وسمعته.باذنى....اوك..وايه..اللى.كدبوا.فيه..لنصر..الاسلام..الاسلام..ياشاطر..مش.محتاج
حد.ينصره.ومش.مستنى.حد.ينصره..غير..الله...اللى..حط.فى.دماغى.القاذورات.دى.اللى.انا
سمعته.واللى.انا.شايفاه.دا.القسيس.كان.قاعد.فى.البرنامج.بيلخبط.فى.الكلام.انت.ماشفتهوش
ولا..ايه.....وكمان.ماريان..قصدى.حبيبه.قالت.عليه..كداب..ولاماسمعتش..
وكدب.ايه.ده.اللى.بيصرخ.فى.وشهم.دا.ربنا.يحميهم.ويثبتهم.انشاء.الله.كمان.وكمان
اما.عن.البرنامج.فسيبينه.عليكوا..لولاقيتوا..حد..مش.حاجه.متفبركه.
اما.عن.امهم.الله.يكون.فى.عونها.فصعب.على.اى.ام.ان.اولادها.يعملوا.كده.
بس.انا..صراحه.ماشفتش.ولاسمعت.المذيع.بيهاجمها.ولا.دى.كمان.فيها.تحريف.عينى.عينك
الى..اللقاء.يا.عزيزى..دا..اذا.مااضطردتش
ارجو..ان.يكون.ردى.جميل.كما.توقعت.:yahoo:


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

وكمان انتوا متضايقين كده ليه مش دى حريه ولا ايه وكمان انتوا بتقولوا ان فيه مسلمين بتتنصر.
واحنا.مش.بنعمل.زيكوا.ليه.دى حريه.عقيده.


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*مفيناش من تعب ؟؟؟*

لا لا لا ....مش عاوز تتعصبى كده براحه على نفسك ياماما ....
الاعضاء اللى زيك غالين علينا اوى اوى اوى:beee: 
انا بضحك على الكلام العبيط اوى اللى انتى كتباه مش عشانك اراجوز وبعدين والله كل واحد عارف نفسه بقى ..........
وبعدين عيييييييييييب لما تغلطى فى اخواتك فى الانسانيه وتقولى بيفبركوا الفبركه دى سبناها للمسلمين الكذابين ...مش بتاعتنا الفبركه دى بجد بجد عييييييب ....انا ملاحظ انك بداتى تفقدى اعصابك ....:ranting: 
وبعدين بتضحكى على اللى بيتنصروا .......ربنا يفتح نفسك كمان وكمان عن الضحك  :yahoo: 
 وبعدين ال ايه الله هو اللى بيدافع عن الاسلام ؟؟؟ لا تعليق ههههههههههههه
 وبعدين دول حتى قللات الادب بيقولوا على رجل دين كذاب....!!! لاتعليق برضه هههههه
وبعدين خلينا نتكلم جد شويه بقووولك حطى نفسك مكان امهم ؟؟؟
ياناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس حرام دى ام برده البنت بتتكلم بكل جحود وقسوه قلب وبتقول ان امها عايزه تبنى سعادتها على خراب بيتها ؟؟؟؟لا تعليق برده
اما بالنسبه لموضوع التحريف انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه ((ولا دى كمان فيها تحريف)) قصدك ايه ؟؟
**ياعزيزتى انا مش بضايق لما بسمع قصص الناس اللى اسلمت لكن لايصح تمجيد الاسلام على حساب المسيح والمسيحين اوكى.
ارجو منكى الهدووووووووووء التام.:a82: 
ارجو انى مكونش تقلت عليكى فى انتظار ردك المحترم .


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> لا لا لا ....مش عاوز تتعصبى كده براحه على نفسك ياماما ....
> الاعضاء اللى زيك غالين علينا اوى اوى اوى:beee:
> انا بضحك على الكلام العبيط اوى اللى انتى كتباه مش عشانك اراجوز وبعدين والله كل واحد عارف نفسه بقى ..........
> وبعدين عيييييييييييب لما تغلطى فى اخواتك فى الانسانيه وتقولى بيفبركوا الفبركه دى سبناها للمسلمين الكذابين ...مش بتاعتنا الفبركه دى بجد بجد عييييييب ....انا ملاحظ انك بداتى تفقدى اعصابك ....:ranting:
> ...



لا.انت.ماتعرفنيش.دا.انا.اعصابى.انجليزى.اصلى:yahoo: 

مكنتش.اعرف.انى.غاليه.عندكوا.اوووووى..كده.بجد.هتخلينى.اعيط:t9: 

والله.بقه.انا.مش.بكتب.كلام.عبيط.اللى..بيكتبوا.الكلام.العبيط.ده.عارفين.نفسهم

ماتسيبش.كلامك.عايم.كده.وضح.ايه.هو.دة.الكلام.العبيط.عشان.اعقله.اصلك.غالى

عندى.اوووووى.انت.كمان:dance: 

ومش.عيب.اخواتى.فى.الانسانيه.يغلطوا.فى.ديننا.ونبينا..وكمان.احب.اقولك.ان.,اخواتى

فى.الانسانيه.مفبركين.المواضيع.اللى.عن.المسلمين.اللى.اتنصروا...........الخ

وفعلا.عندك.حق.كل.واحد.عارف.نفسه...والفبركه.دى.بتاعتكوا.بقه.ايه.رايك.

ومش.عيب.يا.اخويا.فى.الانسانيه.تقول.ان.المسلمين.كدابين.هو.بقه.دينكم.اللى"

بتقولوا.انه.دين.سماحه.واحسان.الى.من.اساء.اليكم.والشعارات.اللى.ماليين.بيها

المنتدى.بتاعكوا.ماهى.الا.شعارات.اثبتوا.كدبها.ليه..بقه.عشان.مش.انت.لوحدك

اللى.بتشتم.فى.المسلمين.والاسلام.ورسولنا.الكريم(والله.اعلم.بما.تصفون)

وانا.احب.افهم.سيادتك.انا.مش.بضحك.على.اللى.بيتنصروا.لان.اللى.كانت.بتكلم.دى

ماكانتش.مسلمه.من.اصله.واظن.واضح.جدا.لكل.المسلمين.وانت.عارف.المقصود.ايه

من.التسجيل.ده......وفعلا.عندهم.حق.ازاى.يكونوا.مسلمين.بارادتهم.ومش.عايزين

يشيلوا.الصليب(ال.ايه.لما.كان.بيشيله.قالتله.الله.يحرقك)طاب.اسلمت.ليه:dntknw: 

والنبى.بقه.مين.اللى.بيقول.كلام.عبيط...

ومن.ناحيه.الجد.بقه.يا.اخويا.فى.الانسانيه.انا.بجد.عازره.مامتهم.لان.صعب.ام.تفارق

بناتها.بالطريقه.دى.وكمان.دخولهم.فى.دين.غير.دين.الاباء...اوك.......

بس.دلوقت.بقه.فيه.اولويات.يعنى.مش.معقول.هدم.كيان.اسرتين.عشان.بنات.يرجعوا

كمان.هما.متمسكين.بالدين.الاسلامى.وازواجهم.واولادهم...

واحنا.مجدنا.الاسلام.ازاى.على.حساب.المسيحيين.لما.اسلموا.هما.ولا.غيرهم.

عملنا.احنا.ايه.رفعنا.الرايات.الحمرا.فى.الشوارع.ده.بس.مجرد.احساس.ياعزيزى

ينتابكم.فقط..لماحد.يسلم.من.النصارى.لكن.احنا.ولاتفرق.معانا..الدين.ده.حريه

وانا.لو.شايفه.ان.الاسلام.ليس.على.حق.ورايت.ان.الدين.المسيحى.هو.الحق..

الدنيا.كلها.لاتقدر.ان.تمنعنى..

وانا.بقه.اللى.ارجوك.بليز.ماتفقدش.هدوئك.واعصابك.:new2: 

بسم.الله.الرحمن.الرحيم(انا.نزلنا.الذكر.وانا.له.لحافظون)صدق.الله.العظيم

اذا.مارديتش.عليك.تعرف.انهم.طردونى:smil12: .....:yahoo: 

:smil13:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*snow white*

الصفه الانجليزى دى مش حلوه خاااااااالص وانتى فاهمه ...
وبعدين انتى غاليه فعلا ولو مكنتيش كده مش كنت هرد اساسا بلا سخريه ...وعلى فكره العياط مش حلو خالص خالص :36_1_38: :36_1_38: 
وبعدين فى حاجه فى علم النفس بيسموها اسقاط يعنى الحرامى شايف كل الناس حراميه....
وانتم كده غاوييييين فبركه ففكرك كل الناس زيكم ....لا لا لاكده غلط خالص.
انا بقى مش فاهم هو كل اللى بيخش المنتدى هنا فاكر نفسه داخل خناقه زى حلاتك كده..برضه ارجع لجزئيه الاسقاااااااااط فى علم النفس ..
 وانا مستغرب جدا من موقفك تجاه الام !!!!!
ياستى ربنا مايوريكى ها اليوم فى بناتك او اى حد تعرفيه علشان تحسى بجد يا.....ام اعصاب انجليزى لا بجد بجد بتثبتى انك اعصابك انجليزى صحيح .
انا مستغرب من موقفك تجاهى قاعده تقولى بشتم بشتم .....نرجع برضه لحته الاسقاط ..انتى فاهمه قصدى ماشى.
بس بجد انتى نكته بس نكته بايخه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ال ايه الاسلام فيه حريه ههههههههههههههههههههه
وفى نهايه المشاركه احب اشكر الاخت الحقانيه اوى ام اعصاب انجليزى...هههه  :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> الصفه الانجليزى دى مش حلوه خاااااااالص وانتى فاهمه ...
> وبعدين انتى غاليه فعلا ولو مكنتيش كده مش كنت هرد اساسا بلا سخريه ...وعلى فكره العياط مش حلو خالص خالص :36_1_38: :36_1_38:
> وبعدين فى حاجه فى علم النفس بيسموها اسقاط يعنى الحرامى شايف كل الناس حراميه....
> وانتم كده غاوييييين فبركه ففكرك كل الناس زيكم ....لا لا لاكده غلط خالص.
> ...




اعصابك.بس.شويه.:yahoo: 

الاسقاط.ده.عندكوا.مش.عندنا.بصراحه.انت.مش.عارف.تقول.ايه.:beee: 
وبعدين.انا.مش.فاهمه.ليه.الصفه.الانجليزى.دى.مش.حلوه:dntknw: .....
وبتقول.انك.مستغرب.من.موقفى.تجاه.الام.ليييييييييييييييييه.انا.قولت.ايه
دا.انا.بقول.انا.عازراها.وربنا.يكون.فى.عونها..:dntknw: ...
مين.بقه.اللى.بينفذ.الاسقاط.ده.اكيد.واضح....
اه.كمان..انت..بتشتم.هو.انت.بتكتب.وانت.مغمض.ولا.ايه..:new2: 
وانا.يا.اخويا.فى.الانسانيه.فاهمه.طبعا.كل.حاجه.وانت.هتقولى:yahoo: ...:smil12: 
لا.عندنا.الاسلام.مافيهوش.حريه...المسيحيه.هى.اللى.كلها.حريه.بدليل.اللى.
بيسلموا.منكم.بتحبسوهم.مش.عارفه.فين.وبتعذبوهم.وشوف.البنات.هما.وغيرهم
من.اللى.اسلموا.بيقولوا.ايه..بلاش..مكابره.بقه.عالفاضى.

وشكرا.ان..انا.نكته.بايخه:smil12: ..الصراحه.دى.ابوخ.نكته.سمعتها.النهارده:yahoo: 

وشكرا.يا.اخى.على.وصفك.لى.بانى.حقانيه:beee: ...مش.دى.اللى.فى.المنشيه:new2: 
ولا..شكر.على..واجب:beee: ...:smil12: ...

اشوفك.بكره.بقه.انشاء.الله.:t32: 

:yahoo:


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اه.صحيح.تبقوا.اسمعوا.كلام.اللى.بيقولوا.من.المغرب.دى.واتنصرت.وشوفوا.كده.بنفسكم.دى.حاجه.واضحه

جدا..وساذجه.جدااااااااااااااا.حتى..القصص.اللى..بيجيبوها.عن.ال..ايه.المسلمين.اللى.اتنصروا:yahoo: 

See..ya.tomorrow
byeeeeeeeeee


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

عيب يا شاطره تكتبى كلام وتتطلعى تجرى ....


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اوكى انا موافق ومتقلقيش انا مش بزهق وايه المنشيه يعنى دى...


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> عيب يا شاطره تكتبى كلام وتتطلعى تجرى ....



اجرى..ايه.وكلام.ايه..

انت..عايز.تغلطنى.وخلاص.انا..هنا.بكتب.من.الصبح.اساسا.:dntknw: 

ثم.انت.مش.لاقى.كلام.تقوله.ولا.ايه:yahoo: 

ولايمكن.انا.قعدتى.مسليه.ومكسوف.تقول.ولا.حاجه:smil12: 

im..going..2sleep

bye..bye..seee..u..2morrow


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اوكى انا موافق ومتقلقيش انا مش بزهق وايه المنشيه يعنى دى...




ايه.ده..انت..مش.عارف.ان.الحقانيه..فى.المنشيه:new2: 

:yahoo:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اه بصراحه انتى اشتغاله يالم اعصاب انجليزى


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اعرف انتم بتيجوا منين ...من المنشيه؟؟؟
جايه منين ياام عصب


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اه بصراحه انتى اشتغاله يالم اعصاب انجليزى



انا.ايه..صراحه..بقه.كلام.ده.مش.فاهماه.خالص.:dntknw: ...:new2:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اييييييييييييييييييييه برضه بتكتبى وتجرى انتم كده ....نعمل ايه بقى ؟


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> انا اعرف انتم بتيجوا منين ...من المنشيه؟؟؟
> جايه منين ياام عصب[/QUOT
> 
> بتقول.ايه..اساسا.عشان..ماتضحكش..عليك.الناس.


----------



## snow_white (18 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اييييييييييييييييييييه برضه بتكتبى وتجرى انتم كده ....نعمل ايه بقى ؟



يووووووووووووووووووووه...تانى..بقولك..انا.عايزه.اتخمد..ممكن.ولا.عندك.لسه.

حاجه.تانيه.عايز.تقولها..لا..ياشاطر.ماتحاولش.مش.احنا.اللى.نكتب.ونجرى

وماتعملش.نظريه.الاسقاط.دى.معانا..هه..

اظن.كلامى.واضح
واساسا..انت.ماعندكش.حاجه.تقولها.عشان.ارد.او.ماردش:new2: 

wht.ever.ya..say..im..going..now..2sleep

الدين.لله.والوطن.للجميع

وحسبنا.الله.ونعم.الوكيل


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ادخلى نامى الظاهر انك مرهقه من قسم الشهادات .....
معلش ليكى عذرك .........بالنسبه بقى لاشتغاله دى يعنى.....اشتغاله يعنى اشتغاله..!!


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اتخمد يااااااااى الفاظ صعبه من الواضح انك .....محترمه خالص


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (18 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنى مخرجتيش يام اعصاب بريطانى


----------



## snow_white (19 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اتخمد يااااااااى الفاظ صعبه من الواضح انك .....محترمه خالص



محترمه.غصب.عنك.

انت.مش.شايف.نفسك.والكلام.اللى.بتقوله.ولا.ايه

ولا.ياشاطر.مش.انا.اللى.تعبانه.من.قسم.الشهادات

المفبرك.ده.اوك

التعبانيين.عارفين.نفسهم.واتفرسوا.كمان.وكمان

لو.انا.مسيحيه.وبشتم.فى.المسلميين.هكون.زى.العسل

لكن.المسلم.اللى.يرد.الاهانه.ولا.يقول.رايه.فى,الكلام.اللى

المحترمين.اللى.هنا.بيقولوه.عن.الاسلام.والمسلمين

ولا.يكون.فاهم.فى.الدين.ويكلمكم.بالادله.والبراهين

يطرد.لقله.الادب.خدلك.جوله.كده.فى.المنتدى.وشوف

اه.صحيح.سيادتك.بتقول.ال.ايه.خير.اللهم.اجعله.خير

ان.ال.المسلمين.اللى.بيتنصروا.مش.بيقعدوا.فى.البلد

عشان.خايفيين.الحد.يطبق.عليهم.حد.ايه.انشاء.الله

هو.سيادتك.مش.عارف.ان.القانون.المصرى.قانون.فرنسى

ولا.نايم.انت.وان.الشريعه.الاسلاميه.مش.بتتطبق.الا

فى.الاحوال.الشخصيه.ولا.ايه.

صراحه.انا.عندى.اصحاب.مسيحيين.كتيير.عمرنا.مااتكلمنا

فى.الدين.عشان.عارفين.ان.الدين.لله.

بس.صراحه.ماكنتش.اعرف.انكم.بتكرهونا.اوى.كده.وانكم

بتالفوا.كلام.مش.صحيح.عن.الدين.الاسلامى.عشان

خايفيين.لو.عرفوا.الدين.الاسلامى.على.حقيقته.لكن

كل.اللى.اقدر.اقوله.حسبنا.الله.ونعم.الوكيل

بسم.الله.الرحمن.الرحيم(قل.هو.الله.احد.الله.الصمد.لم.يلد

ولم.يولد.ولم.يكن.له.كفوا.احد)صدق.الله.العظيم


----------



## snow_white (19 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اتخمد يااااااااى الفاظ صعبه من الواضح انك .....محترمه خالص



ياااااااااااااااااااااااااى.هههههههههههههههههههههه

هو.الاخ.جاى.منين.

لا.بجد.حلوه.يااااااااااااااااااااااااااى..دى.

بس.مش.لايقيه.عليك.عيب.دى.للبنات.والبنات.اللى

بيدلعوا...اوك.اظنك.فاهم..ههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*اعتذر بشده ....*

ماشى ماشى.....
بصى ياستى انا عارف انك متضايقه منى ....ولكن انا اسف جدا على كل كلمه كتبتها وانتى اتضايقتى منى .. بس صدقينى القسم بتاع الشهادات مش متفبرك خالص ..
وعاوز اقولك حاجه مهمه خالص احنا المسيحين لازم نحب كل الناس حتى لو كان الشخص بكرهه ...وزى ماانتى ليكى اصحاب مسيحين انا كمان عندى اصحاب مسلمين ويمكن اكتر من المسيحين كمان وبلاش ارجوكى التفكير الصعب والوحش ده ..ان احنا بنكره المسلمين:t32: ...
لا لا ده مش صحيح خالص مش تبصى للجانب الوحش بس بصى كمان للجانب الكويس فينا
 وبعدين مالك متوقعه انك هتطردى فى اى لحظه ....انتى شايفه انك صح..وعلى حق اوكى خايفه لييييييييييييييه بقى ..من الطرد انتى محترمه وانا مش قلت غير كده ومش فى نيتى غير كده اوك
 وبعدين ولا يهمك من ياااااااااااااى دى ياستى  متضايقيش :ranting:  ده لزوم الحوار
وانا فعلا اسف جدا لو كنت سببت ليكى اى ضيق وممكن نبقى اصدقاء هنا فى المنتدى وعلى العموم اى موضوع انتى متضايقه من حقك تعلقى عليه وده حقك لانك عضوه ......وهو كل اللى بيقول يااااى يبقى بنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الرد مع الاعتذار الكامل لشخصك الكريم ...:34ef: :34ef: :34ef:


----------



## snow_white (19 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> ماشى ماشى.....
> بصى ياستى انا عارف انك متضايقه منى ....ولكن انا اسف جدا على كل كلمه كتبتها وانتى اتضايقتى منى .. بس صدقينى القسم بتاع الشهادات مش متفبرك خالص ..
> وعاوز اقولك حاجه مهمه خالص احنا المسيحين لازم نحب كل الناس حتى لو كان الشخص بكرهه ...وزى ماانتى ليكى اصحاب مسيحين انا كمان عندى اصحاب مسلمين ويمكن اكتر من المسيحين كمان وبلاش ارجوكى التفكير الصعب والوحش ده ..ان احنا بنكره المسلمين:t32: ...
> لا لا ده مش صحيح خالص مش تبصى للجانب الوحش بس بصى كمان للجانب الكويس فينا
> ...



طيب:t32: 
قبلت.الاعتذار:t32: 

بص.انا.اصدق.نفسى.عشان.انا.مسلمه.وعارفه.كويس

ان.اللى.يكون.مسلم.لايرضى.غير.الاسلام.دينا

كمان.اللى.انا.سمعته.من.اللى.بتقولوه.المغربيه

اللى.اتنصرت.دى.والكلام.اللى.بتقوله.مش.موجود

لافى.القران.ولافى.السنه.ولا.فى.معلوماتى.المتواضعه

عن.دينى.....ده.بالنسبه.للى.بتقوله.عن.قسم.الشهادات.

اما.بالنسبه.لانى.ابص.للجانب.الكويس.صدقنى.انا.طول

عمرى.كنت.ببص.للجانب.ده.لغايه.مادخلت.المنتدى.وقريت

الكلام.المكتوب.عن.الاسلام.والمسلمين.والرسول......

وشكرا.على.الاعتذار:spor22: ...

وانا.ياسيدى.قبلت.صداقتك:t32:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اوكى.....تخيلى مثلا انا دخلت موقع اسلامى وفيه قسم للمسيحين اللى اسلموا انا اكيييييييييد اكيييييد هكون متضايق جدا جدا وده اكيد كان شعورك من غير كدب ارجوكى تخيلى انتى واسرتك الفاضله قاعدين قدام التيلفزيون واتعرض برنامج للمتنصرين وطلعوا يسشتموا فى المسلمين والاسلام ايه شعورك ......اكيد مش هتفرحى مثلا...
انا طبعا كنت متضايق جدا لما شفتهم ...هى للدرجه دى كانت المسيحيه مسببلهم مشكله .
اسلموا وبعدين ..الحمد لله بس بلاش تجريح فى شعر المسيحين جهرا كده وعلنا ..مش كده
وانا ياستى شاكر قبولك للاعتذار وبالنسبه لانك تصدقى الشهادات او لا خلاص دى راحتك ودى حريه.... 
اوكى . فى انتظار الرد .


----------



## snow_white (19 ديسمبر 2006)

صدقنى.اناما.اتضايقتش.من.القسم.ده.الا.عشان.حاسه.انه.متفبرك
وانا.بكرر.اللى.يكون.مسلم.مستحيل.يفكر.يغير.دينه.بعدين..عرفت.انه.متفبرك.خاصه
من.كلام.الست.دى.دا.ابسط.حاجه.صوتها.حتى.مش.من.المغرب.العربى.واحنا.طبعا.عارفين
ان.لغتهم.صعبه.علينا.شويه.كمان.اللى.بتقوله.ده.مش.موجود.فى.الاسلام.اساسا.يعنى..
بعدين.ياسيدى.لو.حتى.فيه.مسلمين.اتنصروا.يتفلقوا.يبقى.مش.من.وشهم.الخير.دا.لو.فيه
بعدين.البنات.ماجرحوش.فى.الدين.المسيحى.


----------



## snow_white (19 ديسمبر 2006)

صدقنى.اناما.اتضايقتش.من.القسم.ده.الا.عشان.حاسه.انه.متفبرك
وانا.بكرر.اللى.يكون.مسلم.مستحيل.يفكر.يغير.دينه.بعدين..عرفت.انه.متفبرك.خاصه
من.كلام.الست.دى.دا.ابسط.حاجه.صوتها.حتى.مش.من.المغرب.العربى.واحنا.طبعا.عارفين
ان.لغتهم.صعبه.علينا.شويه.كمان.اللى.بتقوله.ده.مش.موجود.فى.الاسلام.اساسا.يعنى..
بعدين.ياسيدى.لو.حتى.فيه.مسلمين.اتنصروا.يتفلقوا.يبقى.مش.من.وشهم.الخير.دا.لو.فيه
بعدين.البنات.ماجرحوش.فى.الدين.المسيحى.


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 ديسمبر 2006)

يالهوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يخرب بيت الست المغربيه دى
انتى زهقتينى منها ...عارفه انا مشفتهاش ومش عاوز اشوفها ...خلاص بسببك 
ال يعنى مفيش غيرها ....
وخلاص احنا المفروض يعنى ان احنا اصحاب ومش يصح نجرح فى بعض انتى قولتى ان المتنصرين يتفلقوا 
كده عيييييييييييييب لان فيه كتير من الاعضاء هنا متنصرين كده ولا ايه ؟؟؟
وبالنسبه للبنتين جرحوا اوى اوى اوى ووصفوا المسيحيه بانها ظلمه وقالوا كلام صعب راجعى الكلام كويس
خلاص ممكن نقفل على الموضوع ده بقى وبعدين ياستى خلاص البنتين اسلموا خلاص بح بح المولد انفض 
خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص 
ارجو الرد ........


----------



## snow_white (19 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> يالهوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يخرب بيت الست المغربيه دى
> انتى زهقتينى منها ...عارفه انا مشفتهاش ومش عاوز اشوفها ...خلاص بسببك
> ال يعنى مفيش غيرها ....
> وخلاص احنا المفروض يعنى ان احنا اصحاب ومش يصح نجرح فى بعض انتى قولتى ان المتنصرين يتفلقوا
> ...



انا.ماجرحتش.فى.حد.انا.بقول.لوفيه.متنصرين.من.المسلمين

:dntknw: ..يعنى.مش.بجرح.فى.النصارى.الاصليين.

وصدقنى.اناماشفتش.البنات.دول.بيجرحوا.فى.الدين.المسيحى.

انا.شفته.اكتر.من.مره.وخلاص.ياسيدى.نقفل.الموضوع.ده.:a82: 

زى.ماانت.عايز.


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه 


الاخ العزيز avamina .. أرى أن الحوار أتخذ شكل جانبى مع الاخت snow_white و إبتعد عن جوهره 

فرجاء عدم التشتيت من كل الاطراف 

و حديثى الى الاخت snow_white ..

تظنى أيتها الاخت الفاضله أن منتدى الشهادات هو مفبرك ... هذا شأنك  .. فقد تناسيتى أن المسيحيون لا يلجأون إلى مثل هذه الامور الخادعه التى تُعنى الافلاس ..

أرجوا أن لا يبتعد الموضوع عن صلبه الاساسى و إن كنت أجد أنه قد أستوفى حقه ولم يعد الحديث فيه ذو فائدة ..

فالفتاتان قد أسلمتنا ... و هذا شأنهم ... فهنيئاً لهم بالاسلام ..

و هنيئاً لنا نحن بمسيحنا ..

فكل حياتنا تحت أقدامه لن تكفى ... 

تحياتى


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لا ياسيدى الحوار لم ياخذ مجرى جانبى ولا اى شىء اخر ...كل منا تحاور لاثبات وجهه نظره فقط 
فبدلا من العراك فى الكلام ويؤدى هذا الى تطور الموضوع كما لاحظت فاردت الاعتذار وغلق الموضوع وانا لم ابتعد عن صلب الموضوع.....ولكن ان كنت قد سببت لك ضيق فاقدم لك الاعتذار 
....وارجو من الاخت snow white تقبل الاعتذار مره اخرى ان كنت سببت لها ضيق ....وهذا منتداك وبيتك ومن حقك قول ارائك والمناقشه فيها بكل احترام وفى انتظار مواضيعك ....ولكن بلا خناق هذه المره ...


----------



## snow_white (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يا.سبحان.الله.فين.الشكل.الجانبى.ده.

اولا.احنا.بنتكلم.فى.الموضوع.هو.لازم.نتخانق.ونجرح.فى.بعض.ونشتم.بعض.عشان

نبقى.حلويين.وزى.العسل.وبنتكلم.فى.صلب.الموضوع.

ثانيا.لوفيه.موضوع.جانبى.بليز.قلى.يمكن.انا.مش.واخده.بالى.ولا.حاجه.

ثالثا.بقه.وده.الاهم.ده.مش.ظن............انا.متاكده.ومش.انا.بس.لالالالالالالالالالالا

كل.المسلمين.اللى.يسمعوا.او.يشوفوا.قسم.الشهادات.ده.وبكرر.وبقول.كمسلمه

للمره.المليون.المسلم.لايرضى.غير.الاسلام.دينا.زائد.ان.الكلام.اللى.موجود.عن

الاسلام.مش.صحيحه.يبقى.اصدق.ازاى.الكلام.ده.انتوا.موجهينه.للمسيحيين

اللى.ماعندهمش.الا.الفكره.اللى.بتقولوهالهم.عن.الاسلام.ولو.انتوا.مش.مفبركينه

يبقى.المصدر.اللى.اخدينه.منه.هو.اللى.مفبركه.

رابعا.ياavamina
لاداعى.للاعتذار.اكثر.من.ذلك.فكلنا.مصريين.وكلنا.اخوه.فى.بلد.واحد.
واشهدان.لااله.الا.الله.وان.محمدا.رسول.الله.
بسم.الله.الرحمن.الرحيم(قل.يايها.الكافرون.لااعبد.ماتعبدون.ولاانتم.عابدون

مااعبد.ولااناعابد.ماعبدتم.ولاانتم.عابدون.مااعبد..لكم.دينكم.ولى.دين)

صدق.الله.العظيم


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 ديسمبر 2006)

snow_white قال:


> يا.سبحان.الله.فين.الشكل.الجانبى.ده.
> 
> اولا.احنا.بنتكلم.فى.الموضوع.هو.لازم.نتخانق.ونجرح.فى.بعض.ونشتم.بعض.عشان
> 
> ...


 

*+*


تحية وسلام 


الاخت العزيزه ..

عندما تتحدثى عن (( الشهادات )) فى موضوع خاص بإسلام فتاتين .. ماذا يُعنى هذا بالنسبة لك ؟!!!!! 

أليس هذا خروج عن صلب الموضوع  ؟؟!!!!!!! 

هل الموضوع يتحدث عن الشهادات أو عن المرأه المغربيه ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!

عجباً !!!!!!

و لا يُعنينا أن تصدقى أنتى أو الاخوة المسلمون الشهادات الموجوده هنا ... فهذا ليس الهدف إطلاقاً .. ولكن الهدف هو إعلان كلمة الله و إستقرارها فى نفوس الكثيرين ..

صدقينى .. لا يُعنينا بالمره أن تصدقى أو لا  

و حاولى أيتها الاخت العزيزه فى المره القادمة أن تنتقى الفاظك .. و لا تقولى عبارات متناقضة فيما بعد .. فكيف تقولين  أن كلنا إخوة  و بعدها تصفينا بالكُفر ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> بسم.الله.الرحمن.الرحيم(*قل.يايها.الكافرون*.لااعبد.ماتعبدون.ولاانتم.عابدون
> 
> مااعبد.ولااناعابد.ماعبدتم.ولاانتم.عابدون.مااعبد..لكم.دينكم.ولى.دين)


 
أتمنى أن تكونى صريحه مع نفسك فى المره القادمة


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> تحية وسلام
> ...




سلام
اولا.انا.لم.اكن.اعرف.ان.مناقشه.اى.موضوع.موجود.فى.المنتدى

فى.اى.مكان.يعد.خروج.على.الموضوع.لذلك.اعتذر.

ثانيا.بقه.وده.الاهم.انا.اعرف.جيدا.انه.لايهمكم.ان.انا.والمسلمين.نراه.من.الاصل

لاننا.نعرف.انه.ليس.يوجد.فى.الاسلام.مايبيح.المعاصى.والكلام.الفارغ.اللى.

مالفينه.ده.اوك.........فانا.اعرف.جيدا.ان.قسم.الشهادات.والتاليفات.اللى.فيه

اذا.كنتوا.انتوا.مفبريكنها.انتوا.ولا.المصدر.اللى.جايبينه.منه.....موجود.مخصوص

عشان.اخوانك.انت.يكرهوا.الاسلام.ولايعرفوا.حقيقه.الاسلام.خايفين.عشان.اللى

.كل.يوم.والتانى.دول.بيسلموا.اطمن.خليك.متاكد.ان.انا.عارفه.ده.كويس

اوك.اظن.كلامى.واضح

ثالثا...بقه.السوره.دى.نزلت.فى.كفار.بيعبدوا.الاصنام.هو.انتوا.بتعبدوا.الاصنام

اخدت.الكلام.على.نفسكوا.ليييييييييه...مانتوا.لما.بتكتبوا.حاجات.من.كتابكم

حد.بيتكلم.ولا.هو.فيه.ايه.بالظبط.

رابعا..بقه......

انا.الفاظى..متنقيه.اوووووووووووى.اوك.وبلاش.جر.الشكل.ده.والنبى..

وبقولك.ايه.انت.ماخدتلكش.جوله.فى.المنتدى.بتاعكوا.وشفت"

اخوانك.بيكلموا.ازاى.والفاظهم.المتنقيه.ع.الاخر.

ولاهو...غفور.رحيم.لكم....شديد.العقاب.لينا.


----------



## jim_halim (21 ديسمبر 2006)

> .فانا.اعرف.جيدا.ان.قسم.الشها دات.والتاليفات.اللى.فيه
> 
> اذا.كنتوا.انتوا.مفبريكنها.انتوا.ولا.المصدر.اللى.جا يبينه.منه.....موجود.مخصوص
> 
> ...



* يعني هو الناس اللي تكون مسلمة و تبقي مسيحية يبقي فبركة .. و الناس اللي تبقي مسلمة صح الصح .. و قصص سليمة .. ؟؟   عجبت لك يا زمن 

ثم أنتي أصلاً زعلانة ليه ؟؟ ما قصص اللي بيأسلموا مالية الدنيا في الميديا العربية ( المحايدة تماماً .. أي و الله .. آخر حياد ) .. و كل يومين يقولولك رونالدو أسلم , و روماريو أسلم , و سقراط بيشاور عقله ... و شاله ألضو جابوا شاهين ألضوا قال منتوش لاعبين .. 

عادي يعني .. إلا إذا كان في حاجة جت علي الجرح ... يبقي مالناش دعوة بقي .. *


----------



## sherifmekahel (21 ديسمبر 2006)

صلوا ولا تملوا لرجوع الخراف الضالة


----------



## تلوين (21 ديسمبر 2006)

sherifmekahel قال:


> صلوا ولا تملوا لرجوع الخراف الضالة



الخراف أصبحت في رعاية أسود السنة 

وعقبال مانفرح بسماع أسلام هالمنتدى الطيب كله 

مو كرهاً في العقيدة المسيحية لكن حتى ننصر المسيح نصره حقيقة بعدما خذلوه وقتلوه أصحابه 

ويارب تكون العودة الثانية لابن السيدة العذراء ونحن جميعاً على قيد الحياة

:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

jim_halim قال:


> * يعني هو الناس اللي تكون مسلمة و تبقي مسيحية يبقي فبركة .. و الناس اللي تبقي مسلمة صح الصح .. و قصص سليمة .. ؟؟   عجبت لك يا زمن
> 
> ثم أنتي أصلاً زعلانة ليه ؟؟ ما قصص اللي بيأسلموا مالية الدنيا في الميديا العربية ( المحايدة تماماً .. أي و الله .. آخر حياد ) .. و كل يومين يقولولك رونالدو أسلم , و روماريو أسلم , و سقراط بيشاور عقله ... و شاله ألضو جابوا شاهين ألضوا قال منتوش لاعبين ..
> 
> عادي يعني .. إلا إذا كان في حاجة جت علي الجرح ... يبقي مالناش دعوة بقي .. *



لا.اصل.انت.مش.فاهم.حاجه.مهمه.اوى.ان.اللى.يكون.مسلم.لايمكن

يفكر.يغير.ديانته.ولايفكر.باعتناق.دين.اخر.غير.الاسلام.زائد.ان.الكلام

قلت.مليون.مره.وهقوله.كمان.الكلام.ده.مش.موجود.فى.الاسلام:a82: 

اما.ليه.بقه.الواحد.لما.يكون.مسلم.مستحيل.يغير.دينه.دى.بقه.تعرفها

اما.تسلم.انشاء.الله:smil12:


----------



## snow_white (21 ديسمبر 2006)

وعلى.فكره.انا.ملاحظه.ان.الاخوه.المسيحيين..يستخدموا.كلمه.ياسلم.بدل.يسلم.

مش.عارفه.ليه.:dntknw:


----------

